

Help this guy get to the Launch Conference  - redrory
http://sendmetolaunch.com/my-mission-and-about-me

======
ekanes
Tough love:

I like that you're putting yourself out there, but you could make it a slam
dunk by offering your services to others as well, even just to show how badly
you want it. (Blogging about how much you deserve it doesn't count.)

No matter your skillset, people love to see that others want something so
badly they're willing to _work_ for it. Instead of "can you give me money,
because I don't have enough" try

"If you donate X, I'll review your site."

"If you donate Y, I'll make an iPhone app for you!"

etc. Look over your skillset, and offer to give something back.

~~~
redrory
Hi ekanes, Thanks for the feedback and the advice. The last thing I want to
come off as is that of "begging". I will come up with some way to use my
skills to better benefit the persons helping me.

Tough love is great, I wouldn't want it any other way.

Cheers,

------
sebg
Ask and ye shall receive. I think this is one of the hardest lessons I've had
to learn in life both professionally and non-professionally. The Rejection
Therapy goes along with this very well. Often times asking both gets you what
you want and clarifies in your mind what it is you really want. Everytime you
do it the benefits are always greater than your ask.

In this instance, I'm sure redrory will find new people to chat with, will get
a push towards winning a ticket to Launch Conference, and will find the
support of the community much greater than he expected.

~~~
redrory
Hi sebg, I hope this is the case for my mission. In the past, I would never
put myself out there like this, but I'm passionate about this project. This
was influenced by @jamievaron "twittershouldhireme".

------
redrory
Thanks guys. Any questions or comments. Can ask me here or email : red rory
(at) g mail (dot) com

------
marcamillion
Not bad Rory. Glad to see you going out of your comfort zone and putting
yourself out there.

Good stuff!

~~~
redrory
Thanks Marc, If I get to go. I'll go for the both of us

------
tertius
You ask "want to help for free?" but give no way to help.

~~~
redrory
Hi, To help for free. Im asking persons to Follow @sendmetolaunch and tweet
about it. [Spread the word]. Posterous was having problems displaying the
Tweet Share button. Thanks again

